# Anybody use one of these or know much about it?



## Schroedc (Aug 11, 2015)

Yesterday I bought a ton of stuff that came from a retired turner and changed hands a time or two and ended up with a guy that doesn't turn pens. It's a Beall Pen Wizard II and is brand new in the box. Wondering if anyone out there has used one and can tell me how much putzing around it'd be to set it up and really what the practical capabilities are (The manual talks about all kinds of cool stuff but between the manual and reality......)

Thanks in advance for any guidance.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Tclem (Aug 11, 2015)

http://www.bealltool.com/products/penwizard/penwiz.php


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 11, 2015)

No experience, but over on the IAP forum there's an entire sub-forum dedicated to the Pen Wizard -- you might get some useful information there ( HERE )

HTH -- and have fun with your new toy(s)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 11, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> No experience, but over on the IAP forum there's an entire sub-forum dedicated to the Pen Wizard -- you might get some useful information there ( HERE )
> 
> HTH -- and have fun with your new toy(s)



I think this turner must have sat down with catalogs and just ordered one of everything. There were 50-60 Laser inlay kits, about 200 pen kits, 500 regular blanks, about 150 custom made inlay blanks with knots and other neat inlay patterns, a self centering vice, clock inserts, tru-stome blanks, fishing lure kits, the list goes on and on, plus a real nice commercial restaurant rack to store it all on.......

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 11, 2015)

Sounds like you scored big-time!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## TMAC (Aug 11, 2015)

Sounds like you need to share....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 11, 2015)

TMAC said:


> Sounds like you need to share....



I still need to finish going through everything and figure out the fastest way to get my investment back out of it and turn a profit (The road construction in front of my studio/store has killed business this summer) Eventually I'll get it all sorted and labelled and figure out what I'm going to part with........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TMAC (Aug 11, 2015)

We're here to help.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 11, 2015)

Nice find.


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 12, 2015)

You sure have access to some great sales and know how to maximize them. Is it the good location or do you have to travel far to find this stuff?
Graybeard


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 12, 2015)

You really do find alot of deals. Maybe Ill luck into a big buy like that sometime


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 12, 2015)

Graybeard said:


> You sure have access to some great sales and know how to maximize them. Is it the good location or do you have to travel far to find this stuff?
> Graybeard





kazuma78 said:


> You really do find alot of deals. Maybe Ill luck into a big buy like that sometime



These last two deals actually walked up to me at a show (The weekly show I do on Thursdays in Rochester MN in the summer) and asked if I was interested...... Both of them were guys that bought an entire estate/shop and for one reason or another wouldn't use the pen stuff (The first guy turns fishing rod handles and the second guy only plans to make bowls)

I've actually got two more deals like this in the works if we can come to a price and if I can swing it money wise......

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------

